# Twisp Nimbus Voltage Error



## feedmeee (18/12/17)

Hi Guys

I bought a Twisp Nimbus a few days ago. I keep getting the low voltage error when trying to vape (blinking light on the smart button in the one o clock position). I can like drag once, then it gives me the blinking light multiple times before it drags properly again. The battery seems faulty, it charges for a few minutes and then is "full", but this error keeps happening. Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## Raindance (18/12/17)

feedmeee said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I bought a Twisp Nimbus a few days ago. I keep getting the low voltage error when trying to vape (blinking light on the smart button in the one o clock position). I can like drag once, then it gives me the blinking light multiple times before it drags properly again. The battery seems faulty, it charges for a few minutes and then is "full", but this error keeps happening. Am I doing something wrong?


Hi @feedmeee, some more details required, What atomizer and coil are you running? Is the Nimbus a VW, VV or fixed output device?

Just pop into the "Introduce yourself" thread as well and give a short introduction of yourself as well. Always easier to respond knowing something about the person you are talking to.

Regards

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (18/12/17)

Welcome to the forum @feedmeee 

I have moved this thread into the Twisp subforum since they are here on the forum with us

Hopefully one of their representatives here can try help you to solve your issue

Am tagging @HPBotha and @Mic Lazzari 

Otherwise, if anyone else knows the solution in the meantime, feel free to help out @feedmeee

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (19/12/17)

I think they are either on leave or pulled a Steinhoff and inflated the value of their assets


----------



## Mic Lazzari (20/12/17)

Hi @feedmeee, the design team is on leave currently, but our support team is available the entire time. Let me see if I can help ya, though. It's a Nimbus AIO, correct? Can you confirm that all 5 LEDs are functioning? Have you seen all five LEDS physically light up at some point?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mic Lazzari (20/12/17)

Ok, I'm just going to lay down some options that might help later when you read them.

1] Make sure all the LEDs are working to rule out that LED #5 is not working. If LED #5 is faulty, it might be alternate flashing of LED#1 and LED#5 telling you that there is a short circuit. Normally this would mean swapping out the coil, but if any of the LEDs is faulty we will give you a new device when under warranty. 

2] Check that you are not accidentally in Power Select Mode. When you press the button, do the LEDs increase in number? Do exit this mode - long press the smart button until the LEDs flash 3x.

3] Swap out the coil anyway and see if this helps. If you fire and all 5 LEDs flash, it means there is no electrical contact with the coil.

4] When you fire, all 5 LEDS illuminate and when you release, they sequentially go off (starting with #5) in an anti-clockwise direction - dropping down to indicate your remaining battery level. If they all stay on and then go off - then it means you have full power/charge. So there should be no problem.
If they all drop down to 1 LED in the 1 o'clock position and it flashes, it means the battery level is too low and you need to charge.

5] When you plug in to charge, do the lights increase in number and flash in a clockwise direction? Indicating charging? If not then there is a charging problem. Try a different cable, different charging port, different wall adapter or plug. Note never exceed 5 V. If when charging all the lights come on then go off, your battery is fully charged.

If this doesn't help you correctly the fault, please take it in to any of our kiosks for further assistance.

Hope you have come right,

Regards
M!c

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## CHOPPA (1/10/18)

Mic Lazzari said:


> Ok, I'm just going to lay down some options that might help later when you read them.
> 
> 1] Make sure all the LEDs are working to rule out that LED #5 is not working. If LED #5 is faulty, it might be alternate flashing of LED#1 and LED#5 telling you that there is a short circuit. Normally this would mean swapping out the coil, but if any of the LEDs is faulty we will give you a new device when under warranty.
> 
> ...


----------



## CHOPPA (1/10/18)

Hi Someone...

Please advise me...

How do I switch the NIMBUS ON and OFF...!?

Thank you,
GODSPEED....

Choppa


----------



## Stosta (1/10/18)

CHOPPA said:


> Hi Someone...
> 
> Please advise me...
> 
> ...


I haven't used one but I would guess you push the button 5 times and it will go on/off.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mic Lazzari (5/10/18)

CHOPPA said:


> Hi Someone...
> 
> Please advise me...
> 
> ...



Hi there. Correct. 5 rapid button presses will turn it off. The Smart Button will flash 5x with your power level setting. Then 5 button presses to turn it on again.


----------



## Mic Lazzari (5/10/18)

Three rapid button presses are to put it into power level selection mode. You can select 35W, 40W, 45W, 50W or 55W .... all corresponding to one of the LED segments around the power button. Long press to confirm and exit this mode.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

